# Need Help Getting Rhom To Eat



## Philly Will (Nov 11, 2009)

I wondered how long can a 13in Bk Rhom go w/o eating. I got him last week. He is in a 180g tank by himself. I tried to feed a large piece of shrimp to him that was dipped in garlic...but he doesn't seem interested. I treated the tank w/ praziquantal. the tank temp is 80F. Any suggestions?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Rhoms can go weeks without eating, he'll come along.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A rhom that size could probably go a couple weeks pretty easily. Id see what the previous owner was feeding.


----------



## Philly Will (Nov 11, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A rhom that size could probably go a couple weeks pretty easily. Id see what the previous owner was feeding.


He is wild caught from Peru.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd skip the garlic dip and keep trying everyday, removing the uneaten food after 5 minutes.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just drop in a plain piece of uneaten shrimp every couple days, remove it after 20min.
He will be eating in front of you in no time


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Philly Will said:


> A rhom that size could probably go a couple weeks pretty easily. Id see what the previous owner was feeding.


He is wild caught from Peru.
[/quote]
So your saying he hasnt eaten since being in the wild? I would assume some importer or store owner fed him something as fish dont usually if even go straight from the wild to your tank.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

It's just going to take time. He's still getting use to his new home. When I bought my manueli a few month's ago. He didn't eat right away either, I was to the point that I was going to feed him live? But, I'm glad I waited and now he eat's like a maniac! lol. P's won't starve themself's so when he is ready to eat, he will.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Salmon can often tempt them. I wouldnt keep trying too often if hes refusing , hes seeing and smelling the food so he knows its available, often if you leave it a week or so they think their chances are running out and they grab it.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea no garlic and wait a week or so then try a chunk of catfish , tapilia or even a earthworm from a baitshop. He will eat just try to hold off on live feeders.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

be patient...Sometimes wild caught fish take time to adjust to their surroundings. He will eat eventually and it may even take a month or so, so jus hang in their bud and keep offering him food every/every other day. Nice pick up too.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had my 10" piraya for two months, unlike your monster he's been eating from day one just not in front of me and it's still a battle of wills to get him to eat in my presents. I'll drop some white fish meat in, sit in front of the tank and wait 10-15 min. remove if not eaten as ****** suggested to me weeks ago. 
Took two weeks to break him down. It's still a waiting game, the bugger literlly waits for me to glance away and scoops the food up in a blink of an eye. Patience is the key I guess and I do enjoy the interaction. Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

impalass said:


> I've had my 10" piraya for two months, unlike your monster he's been eating from day one just not in front of me and it's still a battle of wills to get him to eat in my presents. I'll drop some white fish meat in, sit in front of the tank and wait 10-15 min. remove if not eaten as ****** suggested to me weeks ago.
> Took two weeks to break him down. It's still a waiting game, the bugger literlly waits for me to glance away and scoops the food up in a blink of an eye. Patience is the key I guess and I do enjoy the interaction. Good luck with your efforts.


I always thought it was cool how observant piranha are. They have good eyesight and know everything that is happening around them.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

For the first feeding, give him a big earthworm, chop the tail and face, so he will not digg in the substrate, close all light(tank + room light + do it at night) and no sound. Put the twisting earthworm in and close the tank cover slowly and leave the room for 30 minutes.

It will work, i'm 99% sure

He have always eat live food, but his to shy and stress out right now so he wont chase a feeder
The moving eartworn will get is attention
If he's a live arrival, he have almost always eat in the dark


----------

